# Suche Betriebsyssthem für 2GB Flash Drive!



## snice (1. Juni 2010)

*Suche Betriebsyssthem für 2GB Flash Drive!*

Brauche Hilfe!!! Habe Mini Notbook 2GB Flash Drive mit Ubuntu! Kenne mich aber mit Ubuntu nich aus.Brauche ein anderes Betriebsyssthem. Aber welches????


----------



## Bauer87 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche Betriebsyssthem für 2GB Flash Drive!*

Nimm dir nen Tag Zeit, dann kennst du dich besser mit Ubuntu aus als 99% der Nutzer mit Windows. (Und versuche nicht, alles so zu machen, wie du es von anderen Systemen gewohnt bist. Vorwissen kann da erheblich stören.)


----------



## Jared566 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche Betriebsyssthem für 2GB Flash Drive!*

als ich die Überschrift gelesene haben, dachte ihr mir.. empfielst ihm Debian netinstall + gnome oder kde  

Bis ich dann den beitrag gelesen haben ^^


Also ich kann mich meinem Vorredner nur anschließen, Ubuntu ist wirklich einfach zu verstehen, wenn man sich mal damit auseinandersetzt ^^ genauso wie von office2007 auf OpenOffice umzusteigen.. Man muss sich erst mal durchwühlen aber es geht trz. recht einfach.

Mfg Jared


----------



## Juno (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Betriebsyssthem für 2GB Flash Drive!*

Ubuntu auf <= 2BG? Wird eng, oder? Ich würde dir eher zu SLax oder Damn Small Linux raten. Oder Meego.


----------



## cookiebrandt (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Betriebsyssthem für 2GB Flash Drive!*

Ubuntu könnte wirklich schwierig werden (wenn man es nicht anpasst), aber Xubuntu könnte evtl. gehen...ansonsten slax, dsl, evtl auch ein Knoppix/Kanotix? Sind aber alles eher keine Betriebssysteme, die für den längeren Gebrauch geeignet sind.

MfG


----------



## SixpackRanger (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Betriebsyssthem für 2GB Flash Drive!*

Vergiß Xubuntu. Damn Small Linux ist für sowas die optimale Lösung.


----------



## NCphalon (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Betriebsyssthem für 2GB Flash Drive!*

Vllt gehts mit einer Netbook Version... EasyPeasy find ich ganz nett, is en erweitertes Ubuntu Netbook Remix


----------



## Bauer87 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Betriebsyssthem für 2GB Flash Drive!*

Ubuntu war ja sogar vorinstalliert – aber er will es ja nicht. Vom Platz her reichen 2GB aber für Ubuntu – das passt ja sogar auf eine CD. Andere Distributionen sind da auf dem persistenten Speicher nichts kleiner, brauchen aber natürlich ggf. weniger RAM.


----------



## rebel4life (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Betriebsyssthem für 2GB Flash Drive!*

Arch Linux bekommt man schon kleiner hin, denn da ist nicht jeder Kram installiert, da installier man nur das, was man braucht. 

Wenn du schon mit Ubuntu nicht klar kommst dann solltest du dir überlegen, ob generell Linux für dich in Betracht kommt.


----------



## Bauer87 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Betriebsyssthem für 2GB Flash Drive!*

Ich meinte, dass es für de Umfang nicht kleiner geht. Ist ja eigentlich auch sinnvoll, ein Openoffice dabei zu haben. Für ein 2GB Flash-Drive ist Ubuntu schon gut. Und dass er sich mit Ubuntu nicht auskennt, ist ja eigentlich kein Problem; das einzige Problem könnte sein, dass er erwartet, dass sich Ubuntu wie ein anderes Betriebssystem verhält und es so bedienen will. Diese blöde Angewohnheit geht aber schnell flöten. (Ich klicke sogar schon bei Windows oben links auf die Fensterdekoration, wenn ich schließen will…)

@rebel4life: Soll er etwa Windows auf 2GB Flash installieren? Ich hatte das nicht als besonders ressourcenschonend in Erinnerung. (Ich glaube, eine nackte Windowsinstallation ohne Updates und ohne jegliche Programme will schon 15GB haben.)


----------



## highspeedpingu (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Betriebsyssthem für 2GB Flash Drive!*



> (Ich glaube, eine nackte Windowsinstallation ohne Updates und ohne jegliche Programme will schon 15GB haben.)


Kommt drauf an... für Windows 95 würden 512 Mb reichen


----------



## Jared566 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Betriebsyssthem für 2GB Flash Drive!*

windows xp hat (bei einer nackten installtion - ohne zusatzporgramme) auch nur 1,8 Gb.. allerdings habe ich mal versucht windows auf einer 2gb speicherkarte zu installieren und regelmäßig ist mir die installation aufgrund fehlendes speichers abgestürzt. 

Also: Setz dich mit Ubuntu Netbook Remix auseinander. Zu mehr kann ich dir leider nicht raten 

Denn soooo schwer ist der umstieg nicht. 

Mfg Jared


----------



## Rammstein (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Betriebsyssthem für 2GB Flash Drive!*

Also XP ein bisschen bearbeitet, sprich den ganzen unnötigen müll raus, hatte ich mal auf 400MB bekommen, glaub das war die 2001 mit SP1 ^^ Erst mit SP 2-3 wirds dann schon enger.Aber ob das so ne gute idee ist mit so ner veralteten version unterwegs zu sein... Ich würd lieber versuchen mit ubuntu zurecht zu kommen.


----------



## Ezio (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Betriebsyssthem für 2GB Flash Drive!*



Bauer87 schrieb:


> das einzige Problem könnte sein, dass er erwartet, dass sich Ubuntu wie ein anderes Betriebssystem verhält und es so bedienen will. Diese blöde Angewohnheit geht aber schnell flöten. (Ich klicke sogar schon bei Windows oben links auf die Fensterdekoration, wenn ich schließen will…)


Das kenne ich, manchmal will ich sogar unter Windows Strg+Alt+T benutzen


----------



## Juno (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Betriebsyssthem für 2GB Flash Drive!*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Arch Linux bekommt man schon kleiner hin, denn da ist nicht jeder Kram installiert, da installier man nur das, was man braucht.
> 
> Wenn du schon mit Ubuntu nicht klar kommst dann solltest du dir überlegen, ob generell Linux für dich in Betracht kommt.



Arch Linux ist für einen Anfänger aber sowas von ungeeignet - wieso dann nicht gleich Gentoo oder LFS? 

Ubuntu mit 2 GB....da ist die Frage, ob das noch Spaß macht. Wäre nicht Lubuntu für die schwache hardware sogar besser?


----------



## Bauer87 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Betriebsyssthem für 2GB Flash Drive!*

Ubuntu Netbook ist gut für Netbooks. Bei solchen auf Atom-Basis kann man auch Meego verwenden – das ist allerdings recht schwierig zu erweitern. Wenn einem da die mitgelieferten Funktionen nicht gefallen, wird es schwer. Dafür ist Meego aber auch sehr schlank und wirklich schnell. (Für ein OS, das auf einem Atom-Basis-Netbook läuft. Meego auf nem Desktop ist Grütze.)


----------



## TempestX1 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Betriebsyssthem für 2GB Flash Drive!*

Nehm am besten "Damn Small Linux" oder (noch kleiner) "Slitaz". Das sollte locker auf deinen Rechner passen und genug Festplattenspeicher übrig lassen. Gibt von allem ne Live CD ISO zum vorher testen.

//Edit : Ach ist der Thread schon alt.


----------

